# Bianchi Via Nirone 7 to Bianchi Impulso



## Bianchi-67

Is it worth upgrading a 2012 Via Nirone 7 Tiagra 10 speed bike to a Bianchi Impulso 105?


----------



## Lolamunky

The frame makes up about 15-20% of what the bike "feels" like given you're staying on the same size...your contact points and components make up about 35%.....your wheels/tires are about 45%....those are numbers from my experience and speaking with others about the topic.

If you love your bike as it is upgrade the wheels and tires.....get some super lightweight clinchers or some deep carbon wheels depending on your riding style. Mich Pro3's with lightweight tubes and your bike will feel like a whole new machine without ever changing your fit.

When I ride my Via Nirone to work and take my Oltre out for a spin I only feel the frame difference when I put down more than 400-500 watts.....otherwise the frames are almost identical while cruising. The headtube angle makes the front end twitchy compared to the Via Nirone but the Impulsio is the same as the Via Nirone in the head tube so for you that wouldnt even be an issue.


----------



## pissedmonkey

Hey, if you already have a 2012 nirone then that would be the biggest waste of money ever, but I'm going to assume you mean Impulso105 over Tiagra nirone as a purchase, and if the extra cash is worth it between the two?

I'd question if you'd notice *that* much difference between the frames, although only riding it yourself would show that, also are you going to ride in anger that much? I certainly wasn't that taken with the Impulso in the end, but that is personal choice and had as much to do with aesthetics than anything else (even though some would say the Impulso is the better looking of the two!) plus I guess I was won over by riding campagnolo on the Nirone.... 105 is obviously an upgrade on the groupset, but other components are pretty much the same everywhere else.


----------



## T K

looks like to me taller head tube and different tube shapes are what you get with the impulso. I would think they would have different ride characteristics the impulso most likely being more compliant. I was at the shop yesterday looking at both bikes I found the impulso in celeste to be most sexy I want one.


----------



## Lolamunky

The Impulsion is an ALU version of the Infinito...same angles and head tube heights.....its heavier than the via nirone in order to achieve a more compliant and stiffer ride but not by that much. 

Its a better frame than the Via Nirone but honestly 85% of the time you wouldnt know...and the other 15% you might notice the added stiffness, thats about it(you are still better off buying a used carbon frame if you want stiffness).

If you like your Via Nirone then keep it, its an AMAZING bike. I never sold mine after I got my Oltre for the simple reason that I love the hell out of it.

Unless of course someone wants to sell me a carbon mono q in 53cm with the tri-color paint


----------



## Bianchi-67

Many thanks all for your comments.

Pissedmonkey, yes I already have the Via Nirone 2012 and I'm contemplating upgrading to the Impulso as it is a better frame with 105 components. Maybe I should keep my VN7 and upgrade the shifters/derailleurs to 105 or even Integra. What do you all think?


----------



## Lolamunky

Get wheels.....VN7s come with **** wheels. Get some 1400G clinchers or some deep carbons for flats and enjoy....it makes a world of difference....your shifting will not

EDIT: Almost forgot, when you get new wheels dont forget good tires/tubes.....get sub 200g tires like Mich Pro3s or Conti GPS and some lightweight tubes under 90g. The difference in your tires alone outweighs almost anything else you change on the bike.

Weight at the end of the wheel is the easiest thing to reduce and probably gives more bang for the buck than any other component upgrade


----------



## pissedmonkey

T K said:


> looks like to me taller head tube and different tube shapes are what you get with the impulso. I would think they would have different ride characteristics the impulso most likely being more compliant. I was at the shop yesterday looking at both bikes I found the impulso in celeste to be most sexy I want one.


Well that's interesting, the Impulso is certainly not available in celeste in the UK (yet anyway), and as I wanted the veloce the nirone actually won out - and with the carbon seat stays it even costs more than the Impulso veloce would you believe.


----------



## pissedmonkey

Bianchi-67 said:


> Many thanks all for your comments.
> 
> Pissedmonkey, yes I already have the Via Nirone 2012 and I'm contemplating upgrading to the Impulso as it is a better frame with 105 components. Maybe I should keep my VN7 and upgrade the shifters/derailleurs to 105 or even Integra. What do you all think?


Oh right, well if you have a 2012 and are thinking of upgrading already can I ask why? Are you unhappy with the nirone? If youre not, I'd say you're better to stick with it and upgrade parts if you have the cash to splash.

Wheels wheels wheels......I've got rid of the stock tyres straight away, and will ditch the wheels as soon as I've got enough saved to get a decent set. World of difference.

I've yet to see a review showing the real world riding difference between the Nirone and Impulso, but Bianchi themselves admit the Impulso was made with the looks being more important than performance when it came to their design process, something to take on board at least. 

Can you test ride an Impulso? Might answer all you questions (I had exactly the same ones!)


----------



## T K

from what I can tell taking a quick look at the geo charts the via narone and the impulso are exactly the same other than head tube length. in the usa the impulso comes in celeste with 105. I I wished it came with something else besides 105


----------



## hoblxblood

bro. upgrading from alu to alu in this day and age? thats def. a waste. Why not try a different bike brand like ... lets say a cannodale supersix. I own a relatevely recent bianchi infitito, but after a while i got tired of the celeste, and so many othr people had celeste i was like gaaaahhh, not again!!. 

So i got cannodale supersix3,2011. Not as comfortable as infinito, but..... way. way . way. way faster. the thing is a cheetah. and preeeetty comfortable as well. try othr brands out, or upgrade to carbon!!!!!!!


----------



## T K

hoblxblood said:


> bro. upgrading from alu to alu in this day and age? thats def. a waste. Why not try a different bike brand like ... lets say a cannodale supersix. I own a relatevely recent bianchi infitito, but after a while i got tired of the celeste, and so many othr people had celeste i was like gaaaahhh, not again!!.
> 
> So i got cannodale supersix3,2011. Not as comfortable as infinito, but..... way. way . way. way faster. the thing is a cheetah. and preeeetty comfortable as well. try othr brands out, or upgrade to carbon!!!!!!!


You can "upgrade" from one aluminum bike to another. In this particular case, maybe not so much.
And jeez! For the millionth time, just because it's carbon does not mean it is an upgrade.
I'll take my old Cannondale Caad 5 any day in a race over some new low grade, mushy carbon POS.


----------



## Lolamunky

hoblxblood said:


> bro. upgrading from alu to alu in this day and age? thats def. a waste. Why not try a different bike brand like ... lets say a cannodale supersix. I own a relatevely recent bianchi infitito, but after a while i got tired of the celeste, and so many othr people had celeste i was like gaaaahhh, not again!!.
> 
> So i got cannodale supersix3,2011. Not as comfortable as infinito, but..... way. way . way. way faster. the thing is a cheetah. and preeeetty comfortable as well. try othr brands out, or upgrade to carbon!!!!!!!



I had an Infinito and I've ridden a supersix and the difference is not like you are describing unless the wheelsets were radically different. Depending on the size your infinito should have had a slightly more relaxed seat tube angle which would put you in a less aggressive position over the BB by a few millimeters, and the headtube angle would be less aggressive giving it a straighter/corrective steering feel.

Carbon vs ALU for stiffness is obviously a no brainer but unless you're putting down over 400 watts I HIGHLY doubt you are losing more than 1% to frame flex. In fact I would guess that your wheels flex and lose more power than your frame possibly could under heavy load. If you dont think so take your bike and sprint and feel that squish at the bottom of your pedal stroke (you are probably thinking thats the frame)....now borrow some zip 606's with round spokes and try to feel the squish....betcha its not there


----------



## hoblxblood

well, bianchi infinito is for comfort.hence the `coast to coast`. supersix is more racing type, but with the right wheels and seat it can be almost as comfortable in my opinion. Put about 3000miles on infinito and sold it. 

I just thought the cannondle was much faster, more responsive. but not as comfortable. But you get used to it and by changing seat,wheels, comfort can go up as much as you want.


----------



## kbwh

The Impulso can take 27-28mm tires. Not sure if the VN7 can take much more than 25mm.

As for the geometries, Epic Cycles show the Impulso and VN7 to be the same and the Infinito more aggressive:

https://www.epic-cycles.co.uk/images/Bianchi-Impulso-geom.jpg
https://www.epic-cycles.co.uk/images/Bianchi-VN7-geom.jpg
https://www.epic-cycles.co.uk/images/Infinito-Geometries.gif

I would get some proper wheels and tires for your current bike. Fulcrum Racing 3 is a lot of wheel for all round use, and tires like Conti GP400s, Michelin Pro4Race Service Course, and Vittoria Open Corsa Evo SC (not CX!) are all the bees knees with latex tubes. Get a good floor pump too.


----------



## Bianchi-67

The wife is getting the Impulso and we are about the same height so I should be able to ride both the VN7 & the Impulso. 

Does anyone know If the Impulso is unisex?


----------



## T K

Bianchi-67 said:


> The wife is getting the Impulso and we are about the same height so I should be able to ride both the VN7 & the Impulso.
> 
> Does anyone know If the Impulso is unisex?


Well, usually the only diff between mens and womens bikes is womens bikes have a shorter top tube and come in girlie colors. Women tend to have longer legs and shorter torsos and like girlie colors. So your wife may need one size smaller bike than you or just need a shorter stem. That is unless you guys are built the same. Meaning arm leg and torso lenghth. Just get it in Celeste. That would then be unisex.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bianchi-67

View attachment 254928
Thanks TK. This is what the Impulso Veloce looks like. Not a lot of Celeste


----------



## Bianchi-67

View attachment 254929
And the Impulso 105


----------



## T K

You must not be in the US. Impulso 105 is Celeste.
Those are both beauties. 
I don't need an Impulso, but damn it I want one!


----------



## T K

Here is the one I want.


----------



## Bianchi-67

We just got back from Evans Cycles and they persuaded us to opt for the VN7 Veloce instead of the Impulso Veloce. Apparently the Impulso was designed and made in China and not an authentic Italian bike. Not sure how true this is.


----------



## Bianchi-67

That is a nice looking bike TK. 

Yep! I am in the UK and not the US.


----------



## Bianchi-67

Pissedmonkey, please are you able to share a picture of your bike with us? Would love to see your upgraded wheels on the bike


----------



## pissedmonkey

Bianchi-67 said:


> Pissedmonkey, please are you able to share a picture of your bike with us? Would love to see your upgraded wheels on the bike


 Good choice in bikes! Will post soon, although I've only done tyres so far, so won't look too different to yours.... I can confirm the veloce via nirone is clearly marked up "made in Italy", and the Impulso is Taiwan.


----------



## kbwh

Bianchi-67 said:


> We just got back from Evans Cycles and they persuaded us to opt for the VN7 Veloce instead of the Impulso Veloce. Apparently the Impulso was designed and made in China and not an authentic Italian bike. Not sure how true this is.


Good enough to be raced at Paris-Roubaix, though:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristoframon/6913958626/lightbox/


----------



## T K

Bianchi-67 said:


> We just got back from Evans Cycles and they persuaded us to opt for the VN7 Veloce instead of the Impulso Veloce. Apparently the Impulso was designed and made in China and not an authentic Italian bike. Not sure how true this is.


Pretty sure there is a sticker on the seat tube of the Impulso that says Italian Design. And I'd be shocked if either were made in Italy. 
Besides, it hardly matters either way.


----------



## kbwh

Exactly. 


If you want to run really fat tires (27-28mm) the Impulso is your frame. The VN7 and Infinito both max out at ~25mm.


----------



## pissedmonkey

T K said:


> Pretty sure there is a sticker on the seat tube of the Impulso that says Italian Design. And I'd be shocked if either were made in Italy.
> Besides, it hardly matters either way.



Oh yeah.... It doesn't matter in any way, but it is nice. My nirone clearly says "handmade in Italy" as well as the "Italian design" that they all carry.


----------



## Bianchi-67

Please has anyone ever used the Fulcrum Racing 7? If so, is it any good? Can't afford the Fulcrum Racing 3 at the moment. Perhaps the 5 will be a nice compromise


----------



## kbwh

Use the 7. Save up for the 3.


----------



## jaf156

Bianchi-67 said:


> Please has anyone ever used the Fulcrum Racing 7? If so, is it any good? Can't afford the Fulcrum Racing 3 at the moment. Perhaps the 5 will be a nice compromise


My 2011 Infinito came with Fulcrum 7's, bullit proof smooth rolling wheels just a bit heavy at 1849gm (did have a problem with front wheel brake pulsing that LBS was unable to cure, however knew would eventually upgrade !!!), have just upgraded to Prolite Bracciano's (1520gm) from ChainReaction Cycles, very impressive. If your in UK (like me) check out Ribble Cycles for Fulcrum 3's at £327 (recently on offer at £306) & Campag Zonda's at £273, R 5's at £168.

All Bianchi frames including the VN7 are sourced in the far east with assembly (painting ?? design & testing) carried out at the factory in Treviglio, Italy, see video on Bianchi web page. My Infinito has sticker stating "Hand made in Italy" Reparto Corse, which now really means all components are hand assembled to the Asian manufactured frames in Italy. No big deal as all the other major bike makers work the same way to enable them to survive in the competitive market. 

jaf


----------



## Bianchi-67

Many thanks guys. I will get the Racing 5 I think and upgrade in a year's time.


----------



## Bianchi-67

Jaf156, yes I am in the UK.


----------



## Lolamunky

Little birdie told me that this might be the last year for the VN7....looks like the Impulsio is going to become the new ALU standard for Bianchi in the c2c category.


----------



## ksan720

I just picked up a VN7 yesterday. I was torn between the VN7 and Impulso. After I walked away to grab lunch, and to think, I realized that it just wasn't worth it for me. Though I do have to say the Impulso is slightly smoother it did not have the snap in the rear that the VN7 has. I will wait a few years and upgrade to the Inifinito. 

Lolamunky - From what the dealer said, they are discontinuing the VN7 105 only.


----------



## Bianchi-67

I have just upgraded my front/rear mech and shifters to Ultegra 6700. My wheels have also been upgraded to Fulcrum Racing 5 with Michelin Pro 3 tyres. Maybe I should have gone for the Conti 4000 or Michelin Pro 4. I got the Pro 3s at half price though.


----------



## Lolamunky

Just to make a distinction all Bianchi bikes are designed in Italy and manufactured in Taiwan NOT CHINA....the difference being that Taiwan is known as the best manufacturers of CF and ALU bikes in the world outside of boutique CF fab plants.......china on the other hand is known for very cheap CF with poor reliability. 

The made in italy badge is reserved for the bikes that are painted and finished in Italy vs those that are painted and assembled in Taiwan and shipped internationally from there.

Impulsio's are just like VN7's...if your VN7 has Veloce or above it was assembled in Italy....if it came with Shimano it was assembled in TW.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Bianchi-67 said:


> I have just upgraded my front/rear mech and shifters to Ultegra 6700. My wheels have also been upgraded to Fulcrum Racing 5 with Michelin Pro 3 tyres. Maybe I should have gone for the Conti 4000 or Michelin Pro 4. I got the Pro 3s at half price though.


Michelin Pro 3s are excellent tires. Saw a comparison test somewhere in which it was the best in rolling resistance, grip, and steering feel. They are pretty light weight, too. The only knock against them that I can find is that they tend to wear out a little too quickly.

The Pro 4 is replacing the Pro 3 in Michelin's line up. The Pro 4 is a teesy weensy bit heavier than the Pro 3, but was designed to be a little more durable. No word yet on whether that design target was achieved.


----------



## Bianchi-67

Here's my upgraded VN7. Is it worth upgrading the crankset and chain as well?
View attachment 257800


----------



## Bianchi-67

View attachment 257801
View attachment 257802


----------



## cruud

I've got an older 7. The only thing I've changed in the driveline was the crankset. Older 7800 stuff goes for sub $150 now. I had a triple and had the worst luck with it dropping and giving poor shifts. Can't tell you if it's worth it but I don't regret it. Keep the chain until it breaks.


----------



## Bianchi-67

I will be upgrading my chainset next month and I am torn between Ultegra 6700 Compact 50/34 and FSA- SL-K Light Compact. Please has anyone got any experience with either?


----------



## Lhorn

Nice bike! I upgraded my Gossamer crank to Ultegra 6700. Truth be told, the Gossamer was more than good enough for me, but the Ultegra is a better piece. Seems smoother. I got it pretty darm cheap as a take off on Ebay.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

I suppose your primary concerns aside from cost when considering a crank upgrade are weight, ease of shifting and rigidity. 

Well, I can tell you that the recent Ultegra cranks (with the hollow outer chainrings) are impressively light (~698g), lighter even than the SL-K Light and the preceding Ultegra SL cranks.

I don't have any personal experience with how well an SL-K crank shifts, but I would expect it to be rather good as I haven't yet read any complaints about that. As for the Ultegra crank, I don't think there's ever been any question as to the shifting precision of higher-end Shimano stuff. There's a thoroughly researched system of ramps and pins on those things.

As far as rigidity goes, I have no idea, but would expect both to do well in this area, especially the Shimano, and what little flexibility might possibly exist would probably require you to be a pro to notice/want to complain about that anyway.


----------



## Bianchi-67

Many thanks indeed Lhorn and Tantivious Todd. I think I'll go for Ultegra to complete the grupo.


----------



## nelson4568

Bianchi-67 said:


> View attachment 257801
> View attachment 257802


BEAUTIFUL....are they made in italy? I'm about to head down to my local bianchi dealer and place an order for one in a 61cm.....also do you know the weight?


----------



## T K

nelson4568 said:


> BEAUTIFUL....are they made in italy? I'm about to head down to my local bianchi dealer and place an order for one in a 61cm.....also do you know the weight?


Check post #38.


----------



## Bianchi-67

Here's my wife's new Bianchi Impulso Veloce. I prefer it to my VN7.
View attachment 259187


----------



## Lhorn

Very nice. Both are great looking bikes. I like your color scheme better than the black.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Bianchi-67 said:


> Here's my wife's new Bianchi Impulso Veloce. I prefer it to my VN7.
> View attachment 259187


Very nice ride. Congrats! Is this her first road bike?

Now, please allow me to refer you, if I may, to Rule #26 and Rule #41.

The rules are found here:

Velominati › The Rules

Have fun and ride safely! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bianchi-67

bottecchia_eja said:


> Very nice ride. Congrats! Is this her first road bike?
> 
> Now, please allow me to refer you, if I may, to Rule #26 and Rule #41.
> 
> The rules are found here:
> 
> Velominati &#155; The Rules
> 
> Have fun and ride safely! :thumbsup:


Thanks Bottecchia for bringing the rules to my attention. I previously was unaware of it.


----------



## spItalia7

So basically there is no one in the U.S that sells a 2012 VN7 or Impulso Veloce version in Celeste? Is the Celeste VN7 Veloce only UK specific ?


----------



## Bianchi-67

spItalia7 said:


> So basically there is no one in the U.S that sells a 2012 VN7 or Impulso Veloce version in Celeste? Is the Celeste VN7 Veloce only UK specific ?


Hi spItalia, the Impulso Veloce in the UK comes in black with celesta accents. The VN7 Veloce comes in celeste but I hear it will be discontinued from next year. What Bianchi do you own?


----------



## spItalia7

Bianchi-67 said:


> Hi spItalia, the Impulso Veloce in the UK comes in black with celesta accents. The VN7 Veloce comes in celeste but I hear it will be discontinued from next year. What Bianchi do you own?



The one that I have not decided on yet !!! 

It will be in a week or two ,I really like the UK vn7 Celeste version, but the Impulso Celeste 105 was a very comfortable ride for me . 
Even though they are not great wheels = reparto corse (heavy) I wish the 105 had the 30 mm deep rims.


----------



## Bianchi-67

Sadly, the Impulso does not come in Celeste in the UK.


----------

